# Weathering!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's a couple of pics I came across a while ago.
trying to figure out just how to duplicate this REALLY weathered effect - light gray wash? Salt wash? lot's of gray pastels?

Also - _dang_, but our planes are getting worn!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A combination of the salt weathering technique and oil paints should do the trick.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It would also depend on what scale you were doing. Weathering a plane in 1/144 would be quite different than in 1/32


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Gun metal washes, or even drybrushing, around the panels, I'd suggest, John. In both photos my immediate reaction is that the plane looks just like polished gun metal all over, weathered to an unpolished look around the panel lines. If I was doing this kit, I'd perhaps use a mix of gun metal and silver for the lighter areas, then just 'pure' gun metal for the weathered, darker areas.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

How about a thin wash of liquid soap, and then blasted with an airbrush to get the patterns to look close?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Y3a said:


> How about a thin wash of liquid soap, and then blasted with an airbrush to get the patterns to look close?


Ive never hear of this, can you elaborate please?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

There's another technique that's worked for me. I paint an undercoating, a shade of the final color, in either enamel or lacquer, then cover that with acrylic in the final shade. Then I blast it with alcohol or Windex from the airbrush. Takes some experimentation, but it delivers a really cool mottled effect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hmmm!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Natural metal under/base coat. Light coating of grey top color coat. Take some fine steel wool and lightly sand to the metal undercoat.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*That might not be metal showing through.*

It may be the light grey undercoat or a reflection. I have seen this reflection in flight numerous times on our birds.


----------



## Harrypotter (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd consider 'extreme' pre shading, but stipple on the under colour, and then maybe also use variations in reflectivity in the clear coats (i.e. satin in some areas, matt in others).


----------

